# 11 Month old V wakes every hour!



## duckyboi (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi All,

We have had our lovely V Zara for almost 8 months now. We love her to bits and she is incredibly clever and attached (would you expect any less).

She had usually always been a good sleeper, in a bed/crate next to our bed. Recently in the last month or so she has began to get up out of bed about every hour, come to our bedside and sit, if we do not acknowledge her she then puts her paw on the bed, then proceeds to jump on (and immediately gets kicked off and put back to bed).

We just dont know where to go to make her sleep through the night. We have tried ignoring her, which as above results in her getting on the bed, we have tried putting her straight back into bed (which results in her doing it more because she gets our attention), tried sleeping her in a different room (but whining and scratching at doors takes over.

Looking for any advice possible please it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Go back to the crate??? I have no experience on this. Hopefully, someone more knowledgeable will post but if I had no one to consult that would my first idea.


----------

